# Peur de l'Imac G5



## Marco68 (31 Mai 2005)

Ca commence à me faire flipper, mais sur tous les forums,
je lis que le G5 chauffe, qu'il freeze certains écrans, qu'il est top bruyant ???
Alors ? Je prends un Mac ou je reste sur Pc, je suis assez inquiet, là, mon achat est dans 3 jours !!!


----------



## iFlighT (31 Mai 2005)

c'est normal que tu lises ces messages, les gens pas content vienent gueuler, mais quand t'es content de ta machine tu viens pas ou rarement le crier sur un forum 

Il y a eu quelque sprobleme sur les 1ers iMac ( comme souvent ces dernieres annes  :mouais: ) mais avec la rev b ca doit rouler


----------



## Marco68 (31 Mai 2005)

On parle quand meme souvent du bruit assez srtident du G5...C'est ce qui m'inquiète beaucoup, s'il est plus insupportable que le ventilo de mon pc, quel dommage !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Mai 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> On parle quand meme souvent du bruit assez srtident du G5...C'est ce qui m'inquiète beaucoup, s'il est plus insupportable que le ventilo de mon pc, quel dommage !!!


Mais non .... fonce .. superbe machine .. surtout le 20"


----------



## Marco68 (31 Mai 2005)

moi c'est un 17" que je devrais acheter, mais je suis de plus en plus refroidi...
et si tout le monde mentait sur les macs ????? Qu'ils étaient tous pourris et mal conçus ???


----------



## nickos (31 Mai 2005)

Salut,

PAS D'INQUIÉTUDE!!!!! J'ai aussi été sceptique en lisant les messages sur l'imac G5...Avant de l'avoir...
Pour le moment, je n'ai fait aucun commentaire sur mon nouveau joujou, car je ne l'ai que depuis quelques jours... Mais jusqu'à, je peux te dire qu'il est ultra agréable, et silencieux (tu entends un TRES LEGER bruit de ventilateur mais c'est tout...) Pas de quoi faire un drame ;-)) TRès loin de quelconque bruit émanent d'un PC (j'en ai aussi un sur XP, et c'est un peu le jour et la nuit...)

Bref, si c'est ça ton frein, desserre-le sans crainte...  
D'ailleurs, je voudrais aussi ajouter que XP à coté de Mac OS X.4 est VRAIMENT DANS LES Bas fonds de l'informatique, un peu à l'image de bull (sans vouloir froiser quiconque chez Bull   ...)

D'ailleurs, depuis que j'ai l'imac G5, je n'ai plus aucun frein à PROMOUVOIR LE MAC À TOUT MON ENTOURAGE...
Il est ULTRA INTUITIF ET EXCELLENTISSIME...

Bon, ce n'est que les bribes de ma maigre expérience avec la machine pour le moment, et j'essaie de réfrainer un tant soit peu mon exhaltation...  

Nico


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Mai 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est un 17" que je devrais acheter, mais je suis de plus en plus refroidi...
> et si tout le monde mentait sur les macs ????? Qu'ils étaient tous pourris et mal conçus ???


Si notre enthousiasme ne te réchauffe pas assez il faudra faire appel à Robertav ... the apple sexy girl !!
Elle saura trouver les mots et les gestes pour te convaincre  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Marco68 (31 Mai 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si notre enthousiasme ne te réchauffe pas assez il faudra faire appel à Robertav ... the apple sexy girl !!
> Elle saura trouver les mots et les gestes pour te convaincre :love: :love: :love:


 
 ...Hé hé hé...


----------



## yamaz (31 Mai 2005)

moi aussi je switch ds 2 mois sur un 20" que j'ai d'ailleurs a bas prix ,ce sera le 1er mac que je me paye,j'ai bossé dessus pdt 1 semaine sur un ibook800mhz,et ca m'a convaincu de la robustesse d'OSX,mais j'ai qqlques questions : 
quelle sera ma limite technique par rapport a un G5 double core?
quelle sont les logiciels qui me seront interdit du a l'insuffisance de la puissance de la machine(motion,FCP 5.......?)

voici mon utlisation : internet ,texte et tableau,un peu de jeu ( ennemy territory et autres du genre)et bcp de montage video et creation de clips en image de synthese(pour une marque de fringues sportive que vous allez bientot connaitre ,fan de foot ,vous serez les 1er concernée)

voila en gros apres c'est des broutilles
ou puis je trouver des logiciels sympas me permettant de personnaliser OSX ????

en tout cas ,avec un mac ,c 'est apparement la grde classe
a bientot


----------



## ambrine (31 Mai 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence à me faire flipper, mais sur tous les forums,
> je lis que le G5 chauffe, qu'il freeze certains écrans, qu'il est top bruyant ???
> Alors ? Je prends un Mac ou je reste sur Pc, je suis assez inquiet, là, mon achat est dans 3 jours !!!


 Oh làlà, que d'inquiétudes inutiles,; j'ai switché en 2000 pour un iMac G3 parce que j'en avais marre de Windows et des plantages, je ne peux pas dire que les Macs ne plantent jamais, mais rien à voir avec M$.
J'ai découvert une ergonomie, une fiabilité, des évolutions.
Je préférerai rester sur mon G3 que de retourner chez KROSOFT!!!

Mon G3 tourne bien avec Tiger, j'aimerai savoir si une machine PC de 2000 sera capable de recevoir Longhorn???
De plus, je trouve que l'évolution du système bonifie les machines.

Bienvenue sur Mac!


----------



## Marco68 (31 Mai 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Oh làlà, que d'inquiétudes inutiles,; j'ai switché en 2000 pour un iMac G3 parce que j'en avais marre de Windows et des plantages, je ne peux pas dire que les Macs ne plantent jamais, mais rien à voir avec M$.
> J'ai découvert une ergonomie, une fiabilité, des évolutions.
> Je préférerai rester sur mon G3 que de retourner chez KROSOFT!!!
> 
> ...


 
Dieu fasse que tu aies raison et que je ne regrette pas mon choix : 
1) achat du G5/2ghz/17"/512 Mo de RAM clavier+souris ssfils pour mon père en fin de semaine.
2) Si je suis satisfait des tests (il me le prête une semaine), la semaine suivante, je prends le même en 1 Go de RAM...
Je suis fébrile...:hosto:


----------



## wizz (1 Juin 2005)

salut ben pour ma part

j ai un imac fin de series rev a et avec la chaleur de ces jours il est plus bruyant que n importe quel pc

et j ai ecouté un rev b et c est pareil 

sinon a part le bruit c est une cool machine


desolé :rose:


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

wizz a dit:
			
		

> salut ben pour ma part
> 
> j ai un imac fin de series rev a et avec la chaleur de ces jours il est plus bruyant que n importe quel pc
> 
> ...


 
Celui que je vais acheter, c'est un rev b ? Est-ce que c'est pareil ?


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Juin 2005)

Bon, arretez avec l'imac G5 ! J'ai le iMac G5 première génération 20" et je peux vous dire qu'il fait pas de bruit ! Qu'il chauffe OUI, mais pas anormalement non plus !

C'est une magnifique machine que j'ai pris après mon Mac Bi-pro G4 800 TOUR, et il faisait un boucant du tonner ce bi-pro quicksilver !

Là en comparaison c'est le silence absolu !

Magnifique machine, rapide, stable, fiable qui ne freeze pas !!!!!!!!!!!!! Pour ma part alors foncez au lieu de rester sur des machines avec un système archaique pour le futur qui sera présent une fois votre mac chez vous !


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, arretez avec l'imac G5 ! J'ai le iMac G5 première génération 20" et je peux vous dire qu'il fait pas de bruit ! Qu'il chauffe OUI, mais pas anormalement non plus !
> 
> C'est une magnifique machine que j'ai pris après mon Mac Bi-pro G4 800 TOUR, et il faisait un boucant du tonner ce bi-pro quicksilver !
> 
> ...


 

...Aïe...Pas la tête...:modo: :hosto:


----------



## wizz (1 Juin 2005)

ben je precise que le post qui suit n engage que moi 



je suis septique quant a l existence d imac silencieux ou plutot de part mon experience je trouve qu il y a beaucoup trop de machine qui ont un probleme de ventilo cpu (irasoir)

mon experience et la suivante 

-achat d un imac G5 17 " debut janvier bruit de ventilo strident suportable meme parfois inaudible la journée mais qui devient tres present voir envahissant la nuit
-echange de la machine 15 jours plus tard arrivée d une machine neuve meme probleme
-changement de midplane  meme probleme voir pire
-ecoute d un rev A a l apple center du coin meme probleme
-ecoute d un rev A 20 " meme probleme
a ce stade je me dit bon ben c est le bruit normal il n y a rien a faire

recement 
-le meme jour ecoute d un 17" et d un 20 "rev B meme probleme malgres que le 20" parraissait un peu plus discret

donc soit je suis maudit soit il y a au moins une machine sur trois qui sort defaillante soit c est le bruit normal je sais pas


voila je ne veux pas relancer la polemique sur l irasoir juste faire part de mon experience personelle

cela dit j etais sur pc avant (pc qui fait moins de bruit que l imac) et pour rien au monde je repasserais du mac au pc 

++


----------



## eTeks (1 Juin 2005)

Marco68, ne t'inquiète pas l'iMac G5 n'est pas bruyant (attention, je n'ai pas dit qu'il ne faisait aucun bruit !). Le problème avec les Mac User, c'est que certains se sont habitués à des machines (comme le iBook G4) qui ne font quasiment aucun bruit, alors forcément, un petit sifflement quand ils changent de machine, ça les choque ; surtout quand ils pensaient la laisser allumer 24h/24 à 10 centimètres de leur tête de lit


----------



## wizz (1 Juin 2005)

tain ben je suis maudt



en plus a chaque fois que j entend des temoignage d imac silencieux j ai envie de rapeller l apple care
mais a chaque fois decu

de toute facon je doit changer de midplane pour un autre probleme donc on verras si cette fois le bruit s en va


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> Marco68, ne t'inquiète pas l'iMac G5 n'est pas bruyant (attention, je n'ai pas dit qu'il ne faisait aucun bruit !). Le problème avec les Mac User, c'est que certains se sont habitués à des machines (comme le iBook G4) qui ne font quasiment aucun bruit, alors forcément, un petit sifflement quand ils changent de machine, ça les choque ; surtout quand ils pensaient la laisser allumer 24h/24 à 10 centimètres de leur tête de lit


 

Bah...On verra bien, pourvu que mon switche se passe bien...Pfff...c'est le saut dans le vide pour moi !!!


----------



## wizz (1 Juin 2005)

mettre en route un mac pour la premiere fois  :love: je t envie


----------



## Nico206 (1 Juin 2005)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> Marco68, ne t'inquiète pas l'iMac G5 n'est pas bruyant (attention, je n'ai pas dit qu'il ne faisait aucun bruit !). Le problème avec les Mac User, c'est que certains se sont habitués à des machines (comme le iBook G4) qui ne font quasiment aucun bruit, alors forcément, un petit sifflement quand ils changent de machine, ça les choque ; surtout quand ils pensaient la laisser allumer 24h/24 à 10 centimètres de leur tête de lit



Je te rassure pour ceux qui viennent du monde PC le bruit de l'iMac choque également!
Ce n'est pas tant le niveau sonore mais le bruit désagréable qu'il émet.


----------



## ambrine (1 Juin 2005)

wizz a dit:
			
		

> mettre en route un mac pour la premiere fois  :love: je t envie


 Moi aussi !!!!!


----------



## Geoffrey182 (1 Juin 2005)

Ben pour ma part j'ai un iMac  G5 20" rev A.

Niveaux sonore, comparez a mon ancien PC et mon ancien eMac , ca na rien avoir, c plus silentieux !!!

Mais bon pit etre que c'est moi qui ai les oreilles bouchée lol

non serieux, le bruit qu il emet est totalement supportable, lance iTunes, volumes minium et tu n entend meme plus le bruit du ventilo

Fonce et achete ton iMac


----------



## gaetan (1 Juin 2005)

Je dois également changer d'iMac prochainement, et passer d'un G3 500 à un iMac G5 17" m'inquiète également. Il est vrai qu'en lisant le forum régulièrement, il y a de quoi s'inquiéter sur cette machine : très bruyante, qui chauffe trop, le son pas top, écran qui scintille, alimentation qui siffle, midplane à changer...

Chez mon revendeur, il y avait plusieurs iMac en fonctionnement (pas en démo, ils étaient tous utilisés par les employés). La boutique était extrêmement silencieuse et je n'entendais rien. Certes, il n'y avait pas de gros travail processeur mais le seul bruit gênant était l'imprimante laser quand elle s'est mise en route. 
Niveau son des enceintes, il m'a fait écouter différents morceaux de zique (il n'y avait aucunes enceintes externes type creature), et le son est bon et assez puissant pour une écoute à proximité (peut-être pas à 50 mètres !).
Niveau dégagement de chaleur, perso je ne touche pas mon iMac G3 et ayant une iSight qui, d'après ce que j'ai lu, chauffe beaucoup et bien tant qu'elle ne fond pas,  je ne m'inquiète pas ! La freebox et son transfo sont aussi chauds ainsi que les appareils électriques qui m'entourent. J'ai donc touché l'iMac G5 qui fonctionnait depuis la matinée (hier, il faisait très chaud) et j'ai beau regarder, ma main n'est pas brûlée au troisème degrés.

Maintenant ce qui m'inquiète, ce sont toutes les critiques négatives concernant Tiger, son instabilité et ses plantages, et surtout ses problèmes avec la viso iChat que j'utilise beaucoup...


----------



## Kilian2 (1 Juin 2005)

Pour le bruit y a pas de problème sur mon mini, très silencieux voir muet je bosse avec des encientes qui font un légé sifflement syle ventilo (a cause de mon alimentation electrique) et bien cela ne me gène pas.

 Au fait les enceites de l'iMac G5 sont elles suiffisant pour une utilisation régulière (sans besoin de très grande puissance) de Garage Band ? (je projète le 17" 2Ghz 250 Go 512 mo pour dans quelques mois.


----------



## ivremort (1 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence à me faire flipper, mais sur tous les forums,
> je lis que le G5 chauffe, qu'il freeze certains écrans, qu'il est top bruyant ???
> Alors ? Je prends un Mac ou je reste sur Pc, je suis assez inquiet, là, mon achat est dans 3 jours !!!



G5 chauffe: n'importe quoi, aucun problème. Ça chauffe, oui, mais c'est normal!!!

Freeze: ça ne m'est jamais arrivé.

Bruit: j'ai eu la même inquiétude que toi au moment de l'acheter... mais j'ai été soulagé au moment de le recevoir. Il fait du bruit, oui, on l'entend, et on ne peut pas le mettre sous la table, c'est sûr, mais par rapport à un PowerMac par exemple, rien à voir, c'est beaucoup plus silencieux.

Tu peux y aller sans problème!

Tiger, je sais pas...


----------



## Nico206 (1 Juin 2005)

Un conseil tout de même, achète le sois par correspondance pour pouvoir le changer sous 7 jours (ou 14 je crois sur l'AppleStore) ou prends le à la Fnac (15 jours) car si certains ne sembles avoir aucun problème de bruit et prennent les autres pour des fous    Je peux t'assurer qu'on est nombreux à avoir des problèmes de bruits (iRasoir) et pas seulement sur les forums comme semble penser certains mais également dans les magasins (Fnac et revendeur agrée pour ma part).

Pour ma part j'ai eu 3 imacs, 3 iRasoir. Et la première fois que j'ai ramené mon iMac à la Fnac, le Videur m'a dit qu'une personne ayant le même soucis que moi était venu la veille, le SAV m'a dit "Au non, pas encore" ils avaient eu d'autres clients ayant le même problème que moi.

Dernièrement je suis aller chez un Apple Center qui m'a confié espérer que la révision B corrigerais le problème (ils ne les avaient pas encore reçus).

Donc n'est pas peur, mais prends toutes les précautions qui s'imposent


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil tout de même, achète le sois par correspondance pour pouvoir le changer sous 7 jours (ou 14 je crois sur l'AppleStore) ou prends le à la Fnac (15 jours) car si certains ne sembles avoir aucun problème de bruit et prennent les autres pour des fous  Je peux t'assurer qu'on est nombreux à avoir des problèmes de bruits (iRasoir) et pas seulement sur les forums comme semble penser certains mais également dans les magasins (Fnac et revendeur agrée pour ma part).
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai eu 3 imacs, 3 iRasoir. Et la première fois que j'ai ramené mon iMac à la Fnac, le Videur m'a dit qu'une personne ayant le même soucis que moi était venu la veille, le SAV m'a dit "Au non, pas encore" ils avaient eu d'autres clients ayant le même problème que moi.
> 
> ...


 
Celui que je vais acheter, c'est pas la rev b ??? (512 - carte à 128 - bluetooth et airport inclus) ???


----------



## fabillot (1 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Celui que je vais acheter, c'est pas la rev b ??? (512 - carte à 128 - bluetooth et airport inclus) ???




Oui, çà c'est la révision B


----------



## Marco68 (1 Juin 2005)

fabillot a dit:
			
		

> Oui, çà c'est la révision B


 

et il est aussi Irasoir ?


----------



## HCl (1 Juin 2005)

On reçoit le notre demain en toute logique...
(iMac G5 20" ; pour le switch de mon père).

J'espere qu'il n'y aura pas trop de problèmes !


----------



## polo50 (1 Juin 2005)

Imac G5 depuis 15 jours pas aussi silencieux que mon mini , mais pas très bryuant ! juste au moment de la canicule (temperatures de 32 degre il y a qq jours) les ventillos se sont mis a bos

désolé doublons!!!!!  il va tellement vite en plus ce imac G5 qu 'il poste tout seul !


----------



## polo50 (1 Juin 2005)

Imac G5 depuis 15 jours pas aussi silencieux que mon mini , mais pas très bryuant ! juste au moment de la canicule (temperatures de 32 degre il y a qq jours) les ventillos se sont mis a bosser un peu plus et donc il a fait plus de bruit mais la il s'est a nouveau calmé ! donc mon imac G5 20 est silencieux ou presque ! très bonne machine en plus


----------



## JediMac (1 Juin 2005)

Ben voilà, ça fait 2 jours que je suis devant mon iMacG5 20" :love:  :love:  :love: !
Alors niveau bruit, ben il en fait moins que mon iMacG3 400 DVSE qui n'a pas de ventilo, mais dont le DD (d'origine) n'est pas silencieux. On entend très légèrement les ventilo, mais rien à côté d'un pc.
Avant de l'acheter, j'ai essayé un 17" revA et je lui ai fait faire le test de JPTK pour bien le faire monter en régime. Ben même avec les ventilo à fond, c'est tout à fait raisonnable comme bruit. C'était aussi ma grande crainte, mais je suis totalement satisfait.
Ce qui me titille plus, c'est l'affichage des polices. Mais là est-ce Tiger qui est en cause ou l'écran plat auquel je ne suis pas habitué  ? J'ai testé les différents réglages de lissage sans en trouver un qui me convienne. Mais bon, paraît qu'on finit par s'habituer . Et puis on ne peut pas jouer sur le contraste de l'écran ce que je trouve dommage parce que pour mes yeux il est trop fort. Ça vient peut-être aussi du passage d'un écran CRT de 15" à un LCD de 20" .


----------



## ambrine (1 Juin 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on ne peut pas jouer sur le contraste de l'écran ce que je trouve dommage parce que pour mes yeux il est trop fort. Ça vient peut-être aussi du passage d'un écran CRT de 15" à un LCD de 20" .


 Touche F14 à FOND!!!


----------



## Kilian2 (1 Juin 2005)

Ou dans accès universel sous Tiger


----------



## Nico206 (1 Juin 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> et il est aussi Irasoir ?


Certaines personnes ont des iRasoir sous Rev B donc prudence.

Encore une fois, et ce que ne semble pas comprendre certaines personnes, ce n'est pas la niveau sonore de l'iMac qui est élevé mais un bruit dérangeant qui s'apparente à un bruit de rasoir, un grésillement en somme qui accompagne le bruit de souffle (qui lui est normal et tout à fait acceptable). D'après les témoignages, il semble que cela ne touche pas tous les iMacs mais ces cas ne sont pas du tout isolés.

Un homme averti en vaut deux


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juin 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on ne peut pas jouer sur le contraste de l'écran ce que je trouve dommage parce que pour mes yeux il est trop fort. .



Le logiciel Supercal te permettra d'adapter ton contraste et ta luminosité au niveau que tu souhaites
(fait une recherche sur " calibrer votre écran en 13 étapes" sur macgeneration)


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juin 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Certaines personnes ont des iRasoir sous Rev B donc prudence.
> 
> Encore une fois, et ce que ne semble pas comprendre certaines personnes, ce n'est pas la niveau sonore de l'iMac qui est élevé mais un bruit dérangeant qui s'apparente à un bruit de rasoir, un grésillement en somme qui accompagne le bruit de souffle (qui lui est normal et tout à fait acceptable). D'après les témoignages, il semble que cela ne touche pas tous les iMacs mais ces cas ne sont pas du tout isolés.
> 
> Un homme averti en vaut deux


tu n'as pas encore essayé la carte de visite??


----------



## JediMac (1 Juin 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Touche F14 à FOND!!!


Ben c'est déjà le cas et là c'est la luminosité qui varie.



			
				Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Ou dans accès universel sous Tiger


C'est étrange, parce que j'ai l'impression que sa joue sur la saturation des couleurs plutôt que sur le contraste.



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le logiciel Supercal te permettra d'adapter ton contraste et ta luminosité au niveau que tu souhaites (fait une recherche sur " calibrer votre écran en 13 étapes" sur macgeneration)


Je vais tester ça.


----------



## Nico206 (1 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas encore essayé la carte de visite??



Si, mais aucun effet sur mon 17"


----------



## lejanot (2 Juin 2005)

J'ai le mien depuis une semaine et je suis super content, le bruit est très discret et mes ventilos ne s'emballent pas, même lorsqu'il a fait très chaud (>30°). 

J'étais un peu inquieté par les posts sur le bruit, les cartes à changer... mais il y avait déjà des séries ratées quand j'ai pris mon emac 700 il y a 4 ans, et j'ai jamais eu de probléme avec.

C'est plus fréquent de se manifester quand on a un blème avec sa machine toute neuve que quand tout va bien !

N'hésites pas à l'acheter, ni à l'échanger si tu n'es pas satisfait !


----------



## JediMac (3 Juin 2005)

Après quelques jours d'utilisation et une barrette de 512 Mo ajoutée ce matin, je suis vraiment enchanté ! Le seul tout piti bémol, c'est le clavier en fait. Il est plus silencieux mais plus dur que celui de mon iMac G3 et du coup, je double très fréquemment les lettres parce que je tape pas assez fort. Enfin je crois que ça vient de là .


----------



## pickwick (3 Juin 2005)

wizz a dit:
			
		

> tain ben je suis maudt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



peut être un problème d'acouphènes .....


----------



## redelap (3 Juin 2005)

Bonjour !
...Et puis entre un iMac qui fait peut-etre un peu de bruit mais qui roule parfaitement, sans soucis , et un PC parfaitement silencieux qui plante souvent et qui dégouline de saloperies attirées comme un aimant depuis le net, il n'y a pas photo...
ou alors tu le passes en Linux.
le but est d'abandonner l'OS Windows... tu n'en auras qu'à te féliciter.. et ne le regreteras pas..

N'hésites pas.. prend un mac...
je n'ai jamais vu en 25 ans quelqu'un passer du PC au Mac et faire marche arrière...
Par contre ceux qui sont passés du Mac au PC en sont vite revenus...
Si l'argumentaire en faveur du PC passe par les jeux, je conseille d'acheter une Game Boy.. c'est top !!


----------



## pommeN (3 Juin 2005)

Mon iMac 20" rev b, fais du bruit. Un léger bruit de ventilateur. Un bruit constant, il ne s'emballe jamais, un bruit très faible à côté d'un PC de bureau et équivalent à celui de mon PC portable. Mais il fait du bruit quand même, c'est pas un iBook ou un iMac G3.
Maintenant, ce bruit ne fais pas mal à la tête. ça n'a aucun rapport avec celui d'un PM G4 ou d'un PC.
Et il est tellement beau cet iMac...


----------



## HCl (3 Juin 2005)

pommeN a dit:
			
		

> Mon iMac 20" rev b, fais du bruit. Un léger bruit de ventilateur. Un bruit constant, il ne s'emballe jamais, un bruit très faible à côté d'un PC de bureau et équivalent à celui de mon PC portable. Mais il fait du bruit quand même, c'est pas un iBook ou un iMac G3.
> Maintenant, ce bruit ne fais pas mal à la tête. ça n'a aucun rapport avec celui d'un PM G4 ou d'un PC.
> Et il est tellement beau cet iMac...



iMac G5 20" reçu cet après midi, exactement le même avis : un léger bruit de fond, pas entetant, normal quoi.
On ne l'a pas trop poussé - mais pas moins que mon iBook en temps normal - RAS niveau bruit.

C'est une machine géniale !


----------



## Papapower (5 Juin 2005)

Je confirme, juste un bruit de fond des ventilos (iMac Rev B 20")
Plus bruyant que l'iBook   mais rien à voir avec un PC de base... mon DELL au bureau on croirait une voiture de course quand le ventilateur accélère, décélère ...


----------



## pommeN (6 Juin 2005)

Papapower a dit:
			
		

> mon DELL au bureau on croirait une voiture de course



et il va aussi vite?


----------



## hunjord (7 Juin 2005)

Arfff, j'aime bien répondre à ces threads, je suis posseseur d'un 17"1.8 version A avec 1 Go de Ram.
Il est clair; qu'il y a ce léger bruit de fond, je n'ai malheureusement pas de sonomètre pour essayer de savoir le niveau de Db...mais c'est très faible.
J'ai aussi un powerbook G4; qui lui est beaucoup plus sensible aux écarts de températures, et quand lui se met à souffler (j'ai atteint 66° sur la partie inférieure du CPU hier, high score d'ailleurs, surtout ne pas comparer ces chiffres à ceux de l'imac qui chauffe bcp plus, 66° c'est une valeure normal pour l'imac), c'est beaucoup plus bruyant...pour comparer j'ai au boulot une HP XW8200 avec 2 Go de Ram un XEON de 2.8 Ghz (qui reboot toute seule 4 fois par jour, plus d'autres trucs propres à XP....que tout le monde peut immaginer ), qui elle doit être aussi bruyante qu'un A380 au ralenti (généralisation à tous les PC). 
Je pense être encore satisfait de la prestation d'ensemble de cet imac G5 qui a un bruit différent par rapport à ce que j'ai vu comme machine car:
-C'est une machine compacte.
-qui ne prend pas la poussière.
-un bruit différent, mais faible par rapport à la concurrence.
-Bien sur, un OS stable.
-Un design plus sympa qu'une tour acheté chez Dell (pour les adeptes du FENG SHUI...)
-Un package de soft excellent, I-life.
-Pleins de possibilités d'extensions et de personnalisation.
-Une communauté Forum, beaucoup plus open et disposé à te conseiller que les PC'istes.

Voilà un bilan positif, pour mon expérience de 6 mois. un conseil, achète ton I-mac, si vraiment tu as un souci avec la version b, il y a assez de threads qui te diront soit de changer de midplane, sois de changer tes réglages, ca peut arriver, je ne conteste pas...Dans l'ensemble tu n'en seras que satisfait et tes potes posseseur de PC qui viendront chez toi, voudront te le piquer, et avec un peu de bouteille sur ta machine, tu pourras les conseiller à switcher !!


----------



## Mac iMesser (7 Juin 2005)

J'ai fini par re-switcher (à moins que ce ne soit re-re-switcher).

Mon iMac G5 fonctionne parfaitement pour l'instant. Ni pixel mort, ni rasoir. Ventilateur dicret, un très léger souffle. Aucun souci pour l'instant.

Superbe machine et superbe fonctionnement.

...et dire qu'il suffit de franchir le pas.


----------



## ithymique (7 Juin 2005)

la version A est mal programmée au niveau de la gestion des disques durs. préférer une révision B


----------



## ithymique (7 Juin 2005)

redelap a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> je n'ai jamais vu en 25 ans quelqu'un passer du PC au Mac et faire marche arrière....


si si !! moi j'en connais... pour de bonnes ou de mauvaises raisons.  en général pour les JEUX, la disponibilité des logiciels piratés, le peer to peer... bidouiller le logiciel et le matériel sans arrêt... le direct cd... le cd 90 minutes...  toutes ces cochonneries... la manie du tournevis... le PRIX... les logiciels compatibles... les périphériques...messenger et webcam...  décoder canal + le satellite ou construire des cartes bleues... le fait que 95% de ses voisins l'utilisent... une souris à un bouton...  alors peut-être pas faire marche arrière tout de suite, mais en fin de vie utile de l'ordinateur, sûrement parce que le voisin aura tout un tas de trucs merveilleux sur son pc on évitera de tomber dans le piège marketing et on choisira le côté obscur de la force (bin oui c'est lui qui est le plus fort) (qu'est ce qui a fait mal au mac, finalement : office, visualbasic, les jeux, internet, le divx et le rip de dvd, le P2P...)


			
				redelap a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ceux qui sont passés du Mac au PC en sont vite revenus...


euh... ne généralisons pas sur ce sujet ! le temps a passé depuis l'Apple II... ils ne sont pas beaucoup à être revenus et pas beaucoup à avoir commencé par ça. ça va ça vient (et professionnellement on n'a pas toujours le choix). j'ai switché de os 8 vers win98, puis vers OS X (& xp) et il est clair qu'à l'époque de win98/2000 le pc pouvait faire beaucoup plus de choses et les performances étaient meilleures aussi. le fait qu'apple soit redevenu le plus fort avec os x ne veut pas forcément dire que les gens y reviennent.
en fait pour la plupart des gens qui achètent un ordinateur, c'est leur tout premier. s'lis connaissent un peu les deux, ils prendront peut-être un mac. s'ils connaissent le pc ils prendront un pc (et on les forme sur pc). et avant tout : s'ils ont un besoin particulier ils choisiront la plate-forme en fonction de leurs besoins. si leur voisin leur fils leur frère connaît windows ils n'iront pas imaginer que le mac existe (dans une certaine mesure, tant mieux, ça permet de rester entre élites)

maintenant si c'est pour passer du g4 au celeron... on risque d'être surpris ! c'est rapide mais inutile de penser à faire deux choses en même temps... 

l'inconvénient du mac c'est qu'il est très peu évolutif, car ce sont le plus souvent des gammes "tout intégré" ou portable. le matériel est très peu interchangeable (il n'y a qu'à voir le mac mini !!!!)
le mieux c'est d'avoir les deux (c'est un peu extrémiste, un mac pour travailler, un pc pour bidouiller, une console pour jouer mais au bout du compte c'est comme ça qu'on est le plus efficace).

pour le imac g5 personnellement je ne supporterais pas un ordinateur tout blanc... ou le blanc ne me supporterait pas... mais il est magnifique et fonctionnel.

pour os x ça va mais le finder n'est pas toujours très stable (réseau windows, aperçu de divx qui bloque tout...). par contre sur xp en général soit on a exactement les mêmes problèmes (problème de copie d'un fichier quand l'aperçu n'est pas complet), réseau et imprimantes qui... quel réseau ?? quelle imprimante ?? bref !!!
soit quand ça plante c'est un virus ou un spyware et comment faire pour réparer ?? alors là... mystère... à moins de passer son temps à ça... on perd alors le temps de faire autre chose et on devient une sorte de GEEK ignorant à la religion orientée sur les performances et la sécurité d'un système aux bases obsolètes. sur mac on devient un FREEK : fan de technologies de design de graphisme et de rumeurs apple et à la limite on comprend !!

pour le reste de la peur, avec la rev B ça devrait aller, allez ! la peur la plus grande et la plus plausible reste que l'écran, trop près de l'ordi, ne soit abîmé par la chaleur au bout d'un, deux, trois ans... impossible de savoir à l'heure actuelle mais la garantie 3 ans, c'est sympa (surtout pour les portables, c'est rentable). personnellement j'ai un ventilo branché sur le 220 pour passer l'été...
c'est un peu comme le combiné télé-magnétoscope : si ton magnétoscope tombe en panne, tu n'as plus de télé. mais quand on n'a qu'un ordi... mais pourquoi acheter deux imac plutôt qu'un imac et un portable... un imac un mac mini et un écran... etc. (au bout d'une certaine quantité d'ordis chez soi on commence à préférer le modulaire)

je connais 4 personnes qui ont acheté un imac revA et ils en sont très contents, je ne leur ai pas demandé pour le bruit et ils ne sont pas au courant pour les problèmes de performances du disque dur résolus dans la rev. B. Comme toujours il vaut mieux attendre les Rev.B.

pour skinner le système c'est avec shapeshifter et c'est payant (bienvenue sur mac) et le reste risque d'être dangereux pour le système


----------



## floflo8 (7 Juin 2005)

hello,

moi j'ai un Imac G5 20' rev B depuis 3 semaines et je n'ai aucun problème de bruit (pour le moment, croisons les doigts) : il y a juste les ventilos qui soufflent un peu mais c'est tout à fait normal et rien de gênant.
j'en suis très content, c'est une belle machine, quel écran !!


----------

